# ford industrial 4400 tractor



## sinjinn05 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hello, i am looking at purchasing a used tractor. 1975 ford with pto 53 horse power and loader. I want to use to to move slop from pens, put rock in, and to cut, rake , bale large round bales and be able to move them. We have 40 acres that we are putting in hay in 2020. Do you all think it can handle what i need it to do? What attachments should i look for in order to do produce hay? any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I think that 4400 would make you an excellent loader tractor, but for a haying tractor, not so much!

JMHO, YMMV, Dave


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I agree it would make a decent loader tractor. The Ford 4400 industrial tractors had short tires which means low umderbelly clearance (bad for round baling), something like 45pto hp (short on power for baling), and a loader that is big and bulky (rough riding and clumsy for field work).


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Could be a fairly good choice for digging slop, moving rocks/round bales/stuff (thinking a heavier front end than a regular tractor of same HP). Might get by on most of the hay operations (if non-discbine cutting system is used), BUT a big NO on the round baler. As other's have mentioned, ground clearance and HP on the low side.

If I recall right, my neighbor had one of these industrial tractors and the PTO/drawbar wasn't configured like standard tractors which gave him some fits on attaching some equipment. I speaking of distance above/below PTO/drawbar and distance from PTO to end of drawbar, along with the three point hitch arms. He made some adaptions and got everything to work however.

Larry


----------

